# My nano (first pic post)



## nilo (8 Feb 2008)

Here is a pic of my 6 gallon nano, its doing great at the moment , it has just neons and cherry shrimps with loads of javav moss. i love it


----------



## nilo (8 Feb 2008)

oh dear ....its a bit blurry!! but you get the idea, im going to upload a pic of my main planted tank later.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Feb 2008)

That looks great, if it were mine then alls that i would change is move the hydrocotyle into the far right corner and leave the sand open if you you don't have sufficient lighting for a carpet. I love it, well done.


----------



## ulster exile (8 Feb 2008)

We have the same tank - good to see one of us making it look nice  

PS Do you have any problems with condensation/water runnign down the back of yours?


----------



## nilo (8 Feb 2008)

to be honest i havnt checked ( you have me wondering now...hmmm) i will have a look later, i havnt noticed a wet carpet though.

 :?


----------



## nilo (8 Feb 2008)

cheers for the advice dan, i find that the hydrocotyle is very stringy round the back though, will it die of if i move it?


----------



## TDI-line (9 Feb 2008)

Cool scape.

Is that windelov at the back?


----------



## nilo (9 Feb 2008)

Indeed it is, along with baby's tears..


----------

